# 5-HTP and Dopa Mucuna



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

Nothing. Of course today was the first day I took it. 
I took 100mg 5-HTP and 120mg L-Dopa. 
If anything, I have spent about half an hr crying.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Did the extract contain 120mg of LDOPA?

Anyway, you need EGCG with this combo to prevent 5HTP and mucune from being converted in the stomach or it wont work (atleast the LDOPA wont reach your brain).


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

Yea, it had 120mg L-Dopa.

What is EGCG? Another thing I have to swallow =/


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

butiadoreyou said:


> Yea, it had 120mg L-Dopa.
> 
> What is EGCG? Another thing I have to swallow =/


Green tea extract.


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

Ah, ok. Thank you for the info. I will be picking that up tomorrow!


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

I need this to work! I need to be fixed! I have nothing left.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

butiadoreyou said:


> I need this to work! I need to be fixed! I have nothing left.


Did you try it with EGCG?


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

No, because honestly..I am too scared it isn't going to work.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

butiadoreyou said:


> No, because honestly..I am too scared it isn't going to work.


If it doesnt work you can go the med route, there are still many things to try


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

I've been down the med route, Lexapro, Zoloft, Wellbutrin, Prozac, Ativin, Klonopin, Neurontin, Seroquel, I'm sure I am missing some. 

Geez. I can't stop shaking. I'm so light headed


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

butiadoreyou said:


> I've been down the med route, Lexapro, Zoloft, Wellbutrin, Prozac, Ativin, Klonopin, Neurontin, Seroquel, I'm sure I am missing some.
> 
> Geez. I can't stop shaking. I'm so light headed


There are still many routes to go...
MAOI's, lyrica, or maybe youv got ADD? then you can get amphetamine etc..


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

Hmm, that is quite true my friend.

I guess I just have to take that step and meet up with a doctor again.


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

I've added the EGCG. I'm not having much faith in this. I did take 100mg 5-htp and then later in the day I took another one, and I *think* it calmed me down.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

butiadoreyou said:


> I've added the EGCG. I'm not having much faith in this. I did take 100mg 5-htp and then later in the day I took another one, and I *think* it calmed me down.


Try higher doses of EGCG, should help more.


----------



## pboy (Jul 18, 2009)

Just wanted to add something. I see you took lexapro and other meds. It is my belief that what makes SA worse is meds that affect serotnin levels such as SSRIs. My SA only got worse after taking ssri's. Most people dont make the connection. 
Just wanted to say please be careful because often taking meds makes things worse. 

I'm more inclined to try supplements now and I dont trust doctors, they dont know much about the meds they prescribe. 

Im thinking typtophan may be something worth trying, Ive heard it has better results than 5htp.


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

This isn't working for me.
Was supposed to hang out with a friend and couldn't get my anxiety in check.

I took at least 400mg 5-htp, 600 EGCg, 180 L-dopa, and 1500mg GABA

I even threw some Kratom caps in there. Nothing could calm me the **** down. Ughhhhhhhh =*[


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

By the way............ I feel sick as hell now!! Omg, I don't feel well.


----------



## renski (May 9, 2007)

L-typtophan works for me. My depression is stll there, but it's helped with my SA quite a lot. I only take it before bed, I've had some good and bad experiences with it during the day. Works well for anxiety, I don't find myself constantly thinking about **** like I use to.

5-HTP was way harsher, not taking that **** ever again.


----------



## renski (May 9, 2007)

butiadoreyou said:


> I took at least 400mg 5-htp, 600 EGCg, 180 L-dopa, and 1500mg GABA
> [


GABA doesn't do anything.. or so I've heard. Have you tried pharmagaba?


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

renski said:


> GABA doesn't do anything.. or so I've heard. Have you tried pharmagaba?


Just to let you know it seems GABA works for _some_ people, and the reason apparently is they have BBB (Blood brain barrier) issues. There is a doctor that has a test to see if your BBB is damaged, and that is by taking GABA!


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

You know, I remember a time in my life when I wasn't consumed by anxiety.

It was a short period but I was on Seroquel, Wellbutrin, Neurontin, and Paxil I believe. It was in 2006.

I told my therapist about it and he said I should tell my psychiatrist about it, but she wasn't having it. She just brushed it aside and kept me on Prozac which did nothing.


----------



## Carl3118 (Jan 7, 2013)

*myoclonic dystonia*

I had issues for years that I always believed to be anxiety related. I never considered myself as being depressed and had several friends attempt suicide under the influence of seretonin affecting drugs, so I repeatedly denied the psychiatrist request that I take any SSRI or MAOI. I was prescribed klonipin about a year ago and it completely alleviated my movement disorder(I have a very noticable twitch that has turned into a tremor). I found out 3 days ago after visiting a neurologist that I have what they believe to be a movement disorder known as myoclonic dystonia. I always assumed that my twitching and shaking was due to my anxiety and have now learned that It was in fact my nervous disorder that was causing my social anxiety. Maybe you should investigate whether you have a similar disorder as there are many types. I'm living the closest to a normal life in as long as I can remember now that I am on an effective drug for what is actually wrong with me. I abused drugs(mainly downers) for years in an attempt to alleviate my symptoms, but the reality of the situation was that I was truely ill with a rare disorder. I wish you nothing but the best and hope your finding peace in some way. my spirituality has grown tremendously through this experience and I'm grateful to the creator for all he has given me despite the suffering that comes with it(I'm not a christian or bible nut, just spiritual). Feel free to PM me as this is my first post on this forum which I joined just to chime in on this conversation.


----------



## harmonic111 (May 11, 2013)

They recommend taking 5-HTP before bed and the Dopa Mucuna in the morning. It takes time for these to work. The 5-HTP increases levels of Serotonin. The Dopa Mucuna promotes higher levels of Dopamine. Contrary to popular belief, SSRIs do not increase Serotonin levels. They simply prevent the reuptake of Serotonin making it more readily available.

I have tried almost every psych med out there. SSRIs did not do anything for me. In fact, they seemed to make things worse for me. Lots of unpleasant side effects. One prescription med I have tried that helped with social anxiety and anxiety in general is Propranolol. It is a beta blocker with many different uses and typically has very low side effects.


----------

